# When using Sharkbites, how do you attach toilet shut offs?



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

Very interesting question. I've used sharkbites and like them, but never with a shutoff. I think you will have to clamp that last piece of copper to wood in order to lock it down. It's probably a good idea to lock it down anyway if you're going to be handling it with a shutoff.


----------



## plumbdoc (Dec 24, 2009)

Well if you are using pex and you have pex pipe coming out of the wall then i suggest you buy pex shutoff valves. Sharkbite doesnt make those shutoff valves i think you are talking about the ones under sinks where the pipes come out of the wall. In my opinion Sharkbites should be used for repair purposes only. The main seal of a sharkbite is a rubber O-Ring. Another downfall is the price of those fittings. You should use Zurnpex its cheap and easy for the DIY selfer and they sell the kind of valves your lookin for.

Oh and its at home depot or lowes.


----------



## medicmike (Jan 27, 2010)

*I appreciate the feedback. I've allready plumbed everything with Pex and Sharkbites and am now ready to install the final piece (copper) that extends through the drywall for the shut off valves (for sink and toilet).*

*The copper piece will be supported on a piece of 2x4 and will use a copper clamp to hold it in place. I just don't think the copper clamp is tight enough to hold it while I screw on a shut off valve (hence, it will turn inside the sharkbite). *

*I've heard different things on sharbites, but this is a small bath in the basement and I'll have access to the sharkbites if needed. By the way, just curious...why are sharkbites OK for fixing problems, but not for initial plumbing? Aren't they both doing the same thing? Thanks again, Mike*


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Sharkbites are a fairly new product and in my opinion it is more a problem of confidence than a known problem. If you are using copper to exit the wall anyway why not strap the copper to the stud using two copper straps screwed tightly to the stud. Then use a 1/2 x 3/8 angle compression valve. I prefer the 1/4 turn BrassCraft valves myself.

Rege


----------



## plumbdoc (Dec 24, 2009)

What i mean is it should be a temporary fix for a repair. What i am not to fond of about them is they have an o-ring and these small thin metal fins inside them and that is what is preventing the pipe from coming back out under pressure. These fins you are also able to push them back in with the tool they sell right next to the fittings on the shelf. Some might say thats great i can pull the pipe back out of the fittings if i mess up. You know how slick copper pipe is and you are depending on these metal fins to grab and hold the pipe in the fittings under 50+ pounds of water pressure could be 80+ psi if your not on a well. Another problem is you dont see how far the pipe goes into the fittings you just push them together. And that is very decieving. I have come back to a job where someone else had used one of those and it held pressure with no leak until the city worked on a main line and when they turned the water back on there was enough air in the lines to create water hammer and well you see the picture. I am not trying to dissapoint you i am just trying to give you the heads up. You will find many products sold out there that says its perfectly fine for this and that and 5 yrs down the road you find out that it just wasnt. I personally like the idea that when you solder a joint or make a solid pex connection by means of the manufactures pipe specifications its done and you cant take it apart you have to cut it out if you mess up, now thats saying its permanant. Sharkbites are not permanant. For houses i plumb in pex i use a Holdrite Bar and what is called a copper stub ell for coming out of the wall. You just need to screw the bar up and then solder the Stub Ell to it. It is a great way to avoid trying to strap it to wood and it wont spin on you at all it is solid. You can even use those sharkbites on them to. Hope this helps i will give you two links so you can see.
http://www.kbico.com/index.php?cPath=22_31
http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/Holdrite-101-18/7245/Cat/1073


----------

